

Eyeview's effort could be a reach, or brilliant - codyb
http://www.adweek.com/videowatch/b-b-firm-hopes-facebook-look-back-styled-video-reels-zuck-martin-and-marissa-155645

======
codyb
Full disclosure: I'm currently an engineer working at EyeView.

This is our new viral marketing campaign focused on showing the tech world
what personalized video advertising can do.

We've generated hundreds of thousands of videos for individual campaigns
before and our ads are broadcast quality and can be viewed on any platform (No
flash overlays, or other technology incorporated).

If you'd like to create your own video check out:
[http://www.eyeviewdigital.com/yourvideo](http://www.eyeviewdigital.com/yourvideo)

It's really pretty cool. Either sign in with LinkedIn or use the "Create for
Someone" button to fill in information for yourself or someone else. Then
check out how beautiful everything comes together when you receive the link in
your e-mail.

